# Garrison Royal Progeny



## Dusty85 (5 April 2015)

Hi all, 

Just wondering if anyone has/knows of any offspring of Garrison Royal? 

If so- if you can give me a little information about what they're like, ability, temperament etc 

Thanks in advance. 

Horse in question is by Garrison Royal out of a TB dam line.


----------



## ihatework (6 April 2015)

Our last one was by Garrison Royale.
Clever, careful & genuine - but anxious.
He had a limit on his ability but that was more conformational.


----------



## Dusty85 (6 April 2015)

Thank you ihatework.


----------



## Irish gal (9 April 2015)

Hi there,

I have two broodmares by Garrison Royal, they're also related to through him through their damline, as bred by his breeder Charlie Patterson. Here's a link to the damline below - see all the great showjumpers there...although he's known as an eventing sire - there's fantastic showjumping ability there too. My mares are lovely, blood models. They can be a little bit scatty though, a bit anxious, but that could also be from their damsire, Robertstown Boy, who seems to have been known for progeny like that.

Garrison Royal died last year, dropped dead in the stable at the age of just 17, which was a shame.

http://horseandbreeder.com/mareline.php?thishorse=32555


----------



## Sinbin (6 May 2015)

Yes i hâve à couple Of garrision royals,firstly. I think there an excellent horse,the odd one needs time to mature,
I have one especially super quiet and by tb dam just amazing will be in competition this year,
Would like to know your dam line,have more info for you!

Just wondering if anyone has/knows of any offspring of Garrison Royal? 

If so- if you can give me a little information about what they're like, ability, temperament etc 

Thanks in advance. 

Horse in question is by Garrison Royal out of a TB dam line.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sinbin (6 May 2015)

Hi have just looked at lady diamond ,I am in agreement but not 100 percent on robertstown boy with regard to sharpiness,however you bloodline to me is excellent


----------



## Irish gal (7 May 2015)

Hi Sinbin, great that you have a few too, they are real quality. That damline for Lady Diamond is also Garrison Royal's own damline, you'll see him there in it. There's also Lady Rossmore featuring who would be my mares great grand dam. The mares are Garrison Royal x Robertstown Boy x Regular Guy x Clover Hill.

So what do you think about Robertstown Boy, I read somewhere that people found the offspring could be quirky. But you haven't come across that yourself?


----------



## Sinbin (7 May 2015)

Hi irish gal,
I lost my reply to you,not sure what happened anyway,
Have had good and bad experiences with robertstown boys,
I think they need loads of loving and time and they will reward you! I think the last 3star at punchestown was won by a roberstown boy and can't all be bad if mark todd has garrision out of robertstown mare


----------



## Sinbin (8 May 2015)

Just curious dusty,is this a young horse your talking about ,or is it a late breaker 5+


----------



## Irish gal (11 May 2015)

Thanks Sinbin, that's good to hear about the robertstown boys doing so well. The two I have just seem to look at things a bit more than the others and get a bit startled but they're not hot really they just stare at things more. Must keep an eye out for the ones winning now.


----------

